# NEED A DJ FOR YOUR CAR SHOW?



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

is the cholo dj back or what :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908918
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *



where you at, so cal nor cal???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SO.CAL.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908918
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *



U just in time to cheer your cowgirls... Welcome bac


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I went for the SAINTS monday night.


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Orale! CLASSIC DREAMS WELCOMES YOU BACK! See you in April!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Nov 3 2010, 06:24 AM~18973931
> *            Orale! CLASSIC DREAMS WELCOMES YOU BACK! See you in April!
> *



Gracias.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 2 2010, 09:10 PM~18972242
> *I went for the SAINTS monday night.
> *



welcome back homie but typical fan see the cowgirls sucking so u jump ship :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908918
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 3 2010, 09:07 AM~18974828
> *welcome back homie but typical fan see the cowgirls sucking so u jump ship  :biggrin:
> *


This is an insider joke. Typical Raider fan, don't know what you're talking about. :biggrin: 
See you soon, just don't know where.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 3 2010, 11:33 AM~18975901
> *This is an insider joke. Typical Raider fan, don't know what you're talking about. :biggrin:
> See you soon, just don't know where.
> *



see you brother take care and go RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:12 PM~18908973
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

welcome back homie this is George the homie from up north. black 40 bomba . need you first sat in april .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 12 2010, 07:43 AM~19050178
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Nov 12 2010, 07:54 PM~19055431
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *



Wassup Joe?
See you somewherre soon, LORD WILLING. Have a goodm one on saturday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 3 2010, 08:07 AM~18974828
> *welcome back homie but typical fan see the cowgirls sucking so u jump ship  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: NEVER BRATHAA, NEVER!! PURO COWBOYS!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 3 2010, 09:07 AM~18974828
> *welcome back homie but typical fan see the cowgirls sucking so u jump ship  :biggrin:
> *


I thought the Raiders were the ship jumpers. That's why they are called Raiders, q-no?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 16 2010, 06:09 PM~19085809
> *:nono: NEVER BRATHAA, NEVER!! PURO COWBOYS!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 16 2010, 08:38 PM~19087334
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's right!! And we won't blame Jerry Jones, like the nation blames Al Davis.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 16 2010, 01:15 PM~19083142
> *
> *


sup fool nice to see you back on the scene :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 16 2010, 08:35 PM~19087292
> *I thought the Raiders were the ship jumpers. That's why they are called Raiders, q-no?
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



pinches cowgirls


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 16 2010, 10:43 PM~19088938
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinches cowgirls
> *


Veda??


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE BIG DOG...GOOD TO SEE U BACK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: SUPP CHOLO!! DONT KNOW A BRATHAA KNOW MORE HUH!!! :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 22 2010, 08:03 PM~19137136
> *:biggrin: SUPP CHOLO!! DONT KNOW A BRATHAA KNOW MORE HUH!!! :0
> *



Wassup!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

YEAH I NEED A DJ!! FOR DEC 19!!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*LET'S ALL GIVE IT UP FOR......................."THE CHOLO DJ"!!!!!!*</span> :rimshot: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you very much......... :worship: :worship:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Sup Cholo Met U Up In Reno Good To See Back Out Here Doing It Again!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Dec 7 2010, 11:51 AM~19263227
> *Sup Cholo Met U Up In Reno Good To See Back Out Here Doing It Again!!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie. I just did the Rollerz Only show in Indio on sunday. It was a good toy drive. The Cochella Valley Rescue Mission scored big time with everyone's help.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 7 2010, 11:00 AM~19263288
> *Thanks Homie. I just did the Rollerz Only show in Indio on sunday. It was a good toy drive. The Cochella Valley Rescue Mission scored big time with everyone's help.
> *


Thanks bro for holding it down over here in the Valle de coachella. INDIO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

X2


> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 9 2010, 01:42 PM~19284442
> *Thanks bro for holding it down over here in the Valle de coachella.                                                INDIO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 cholo


----------



## Elbomberaso (Sep 3, 2010)

*Qvo big Mike!!! Ariel From Members Only CC welcome back.....cant wait to here the funny as jokes....like that homie...take care and c u in the next show!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: MEMBER ITS ALL FOR DA KIDS! THANK YOU, MERRY CHRISTMAS, FROM DA 'TOGETHER' FAMILIA!! 
[/quote]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike I got your message yesterday, PM me your number !
We're all good


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2011 Dates booking fast, Gracias to all the car clubs for your continued support.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 23 2010, 09:46 PM~19407395
> *2011 Dates booking fast, Gracias to all the car clubs for your continued support.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

the carnales unidos family would recomend dj cholo for any event hes that good and funny!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cirilo0314_@Dec 25 2010, 10:46 PM~19421192
> *the carnales unidos family would recomend dj cholo for any event hes that good and funny!
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup cholo mike u get my pm??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 26 2010, 05:02 PM~19425164
> *sup cholo mike u get my pm??
> *



Yes I did, gracias.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

so whats the word mockingbird? :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll pass the wire today....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll pass the wire today....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: the homie mike whats up bro its marty hit me up got a cruz nite comming up


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What's up Marty? Shot you a pm already homie. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

happy new years cholo :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 5 2011, 03:03 PM~19512158
> *happy new years cholo :biggrin:
> *


Gracias, same to you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 26 2010, 06:02 PM~19425164
> *sup cholo mike u get my pm??
> *


CHOLO DJ IN YUMA ?


----------



## hypnotiq (Nov 22, 2010)

1 of the best DJ's in Southern Cali!
Keep doing what ur doing bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 6 2011, 06:31 PM~19524512
> *CHOLO DJ IN YUMA ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiq_@Jan 6 2011, 06:34 PM~19524547
> *1 of the best DJ's in Southern Cali!
> Keep doing what ur doing bRO  :thumbsup:
> *



Gracias for the support Rollerz Only.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiq_@Jan 6 2011, 06:34 PM~19524547
> *1 of the best DJ's in Southern Cali!
> Keep doing what ur doing bRO  :thumbsup:
> *


I SECOND THAT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH HE'S A COWBOY FAN.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jan 7 2011, 02:28 PM~19532374
> *I SECOND THAT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: EVEN THOUGH HE'S A COWBOY FAN.... :thumbsdown:
> *


Now I know what the Raider fans have been feeling like for a loooong time.
But good lookin on the dj compliment.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for all da shout outs;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Ma Brutha.........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'[m available, anymore takers?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello, hello, hello.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

was up cholo how you been cabron?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 18 2011, 03:07 PM~19631405
> *was up cholo how you been cabron?
> *


Tryin to stay busy.Y tu, que-onda?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, not even a welcome home party is going on? I know there is raza out there in war representing our country. I have a daughter in the Air Force in Afghanistan, and my son in law is in Iraq. Well, if anyone needs me, just click.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Yuma, just got here. Tomorrow morning Goodtimes CC and I will be getting down. Get ready Yuma.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks again Goodtimes CC Yuma. My family and I had a GOODTIME.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup mike it was good meeting you homie at the goodtimes show.....see you in a few weeks homie....


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 23 2011, 10:47 AM~19673475
> *sup mike it was good meeting you homie at the goodtimes show.....see you in a few weeks homie....
> *


Gracias Rick, c-u-soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## AZ-GTIMER (Apr 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 23 2011, 08:30 AM~19672606
> *Thanks again Goodtimes CC Yuma. My family and I had a GOODTIME.
> *


*THANKS FOR EVERYTHING MIKE GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT SEE YOU ON THE 12TH AT THE NEXT SHOW......................GT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ-GTIMER_@Jan 24 2011, 12:35 AM~19680165
> *THANKS FOR EVERYTHING MIKE GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT SEE YOU ON THE 12TH AT THE NEXT SHOW......................GT
> *


Gracias a ti brother, and whoever made the menudo, they got down. I had seconds, and so did my wife.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Mike you booked May 1st yet? If not put us down for our Cinco De Mayo Festival. I will call u later.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 25 2011, 10:58 PM~19699628
> *
> *



what up cholo, we having a superbowl party... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 26 2011, 02:21 PM~19704286
> *what up cholo,  we having a superbowl party...    :0  :cheesy:
> *



Ok, i'll bring the kleenex for when the Squeelers lose :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm waiting by the phone......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Somebody Please.....................


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY MIKE ITS NOT MY B-DAY TODAY I OWE YOU ONE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CHECK OUT OUR COMERCIAL FOR THE SHOW MIKE...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good my brother.........it's going to be one to remember, and now adding Danny De La Paz (Hollywood's favorite Cholo), it's on.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bajitos CC. just booked, gracias. See you in March at The Gentlemen's Club in Indio.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 1 2011, 08:24 PM~19761251
> *
> *


SUPP MIKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 1 2011, 10:51 PM~19763522
> *SUPP MIKE
> *


Q-vo. When you comning down?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be right here waiting homies..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm here waiting.........let me know......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, this isnt funny anymore...where are you ????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Look, I got bills and restitution to pay, BOOK ME!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Here kitty kitty kitty.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 10 2011, 12:03 PM~19836497
> *
> *


YOU OWE ME 20 DOLLA,MEMBER????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

See You Soon :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Dre, see you in march.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 11 2011, 11:00 PM~19849827
> *Thanks Dre, see you in march.
> *


Tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh, you're coming to the Casino, well then, see you today


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

hope to have you at the fat burger in pomona :biggrin: let me know


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

how much is the usual for a car show. 559 area pm me let me know show is december 2011


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2011, 06:50 AM~19851069
> *Oh, you're coming to the Casino, well then, see you today
> *


HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW AND AFTER PARTY. DANCED MY ASS OF TO ALL THAT GOOD MUSIC. SEE YOU MARCH 20TH :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by This Is Dre_@Feb 13 2011, 11:07 AM~19858024
> *HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW AND AFTER PARTY. DANCED MY ASS OF TO ALL THAT GOOD MUSIC. SEE YOU MARCH 20TH  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for having a great time. I know you danced your ass of, don't forget, "Ain't no fun if , well you know the rest">
See you on sat if you go to the Roll'n video show. Yup, after the United Dreams show, he booked me.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 14 2011, 08:31 AM~19865446
> *Thanks for having a great time. I know you danced your ass of, don't forget, "Ain't no fun if , well you know the rest">
> See you on sat if you go to the Roll'n video show. Yup, after the United Dreams show, he booked me.
> *


We are planning on attending. I have a Grand Opening event here but may blow it off


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Blow it, blow it, the grand opening of-course. Thanks for all the drinks saturday.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 14 2011, 08:44 AM~19865513
> *Blow it, blow it, the grand opening of-course. Thanks for all the drinks saturday.
> *


It is not mandatory that I attend. Not at this point anyway so we should be heading up Saturday morning.

You’re welcome for the drinks
:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollin Video just booked the crowd pleaser for this coming saturday, see you soon Arizona.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q-vo, where's the next show at?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you at??


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 17 2011, 08:19 AM~19891580
> *Where you at??
> *


Getting ready for the show this weekend. See you there :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's next?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who wants to hire a crowd pleaser??


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Feb 21 2011, 08:41 PM~19928014
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Gracias in advance Marty.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

GREAT DJ PEOPLE!!!!!! GREAT PRICE.... :biggrin: 

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ABUNITEDDREAMSCC_@Feb 24 2011, 05:11 PM~19952692
> * GREAT DJ PEOPLE!!!!!! GREAT PRICE....  :biggrin:
> 
> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Gracias AB. So who's show can I have the honor of dj-ing next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Going out to Indio this week to kick it with Bajitos Del Valle CC. C'mon out valleros and friends.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The bookings are coming in, thanks to all of you for your support, you know who you are.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just one more week Dre, one more week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Lo Nuestro CC. See you vatos on July 2nd. It's gonna be a good one, once again, thanks for your support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Duke from Drifting On A Memory CC and to Soboba Casino for your support. I am glad to know that after the time I was gone, you waited for me to come back. The first show I did for you was off the hook. Wait until you see what I have in store this year.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 11 2011, 11:30 PM~20072851
> *Thanks Lo Nuestro CC. See you vatos on July 2nd. It's gonna be a good one, once again, thanks for your support.
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to Bajitos Del Valle CC for the firme kick back in Indio this past weekend. It was good.

Special Q-vo to "Park Boy", be cool and stop smoking that #$it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A special thanks to Evan and Greenspan's for the firme show on sunday. It was good to see so many eople that I haven't seen since I came back. Many of you continue to support me, gracias to all.


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20072803
> *Just one more week Dre, one more week.
> *


See you in a few days :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready Yuma, get ready.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908918
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Reflections CC.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Please Lord, no rain this weekend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Canyon City Classics CC jumping on board for a cruise nite on April 9th.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 18 2011, 09:45 AM~20121311
> *Please Lord, no rain this weekend.
> *


x2


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 18 2011, 09:45 AM~20121311
> *Please Lord, no rain this weekend.
> *


The weather should be GREAT!!!


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Marty? After the 26th, what is the next date for your cruise nite?


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: will let you know bro!!!!


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Aztec Image CC, see you soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, Carnales Unidos is on board. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## This Is Dre (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the GREAT music at our show. We always here nothing but good things from everyone about how the DJ plays the right music :biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope you can make it out. Thanks


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 25 2010, 10:09 PM~18908918
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20154070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!! I like it, alot!! Gracias Lo Nuestro. Maybe this will create new fans and supporters. Maybe this can be the new logo on the new t-shirts that I have coming out soon.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks United Styles and Lo Nuestro for your continued support.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Mar 22 2011, 11:11 PM~20157837
> *Thanks United Styles and Lo Nuestro for your continued support.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thanks for having our back


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias a ti Johnny.


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 22 2011, 05:04 PM~20154070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mira me, ''MUY CHINGON".


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you all in Covina this sunday at Charter Oaks High School.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got back from Phoenix, time to get ready for Covina.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished the Autism Speaks fundraiser at Charter Oaks HS, it was a good one. I also booked 2 more shows there too. Who's next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impressions CC in Santa Maria on board for August 28th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams CC this saturday in Bakersfield.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale Top Dogg


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturday, Bakersfield. Sunday, Bell.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

have a safe trip over here to bakersfield cholo dj :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Apr 1 2011, 08:44 PM~20239710
> *have a safe trip over here to bakersfield cholo dj :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. See you in the morning.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Carnales Unidos Bakersfield on board for June 12th. Uh oh, it's going to be hot!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Best of Friends, it turned out pretty damn good.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop, Azusa, then Yuma.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sic Psycles having a big one on May 22nd at Characters Sports Bar in Pomona. 276 E. 1st Street.
Raffles
Live Bands- Jumping Jack Benny and Suicide Kings
Motorcycles
Bombs
Trucks and more.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

see ya this sunday mike......u just cant seem to stay away from yuma homie haha......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 5 2011, 10:50 PM~20270836
> *see ya this sunday mike......u just cant seem to stay away from yuma homie haha......
> *



Yuma has been good to me, starting with your show. See you sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Uniques Yuma this weekend!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that booked me this week for shows in August and september, you know who you are.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Free prize for the pres. of the next club that books me.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 10 2011, 11:45 PM~20308580
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks brother!!! I appreciate your work.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Remeber Feb 11, 2012...United Dreams Super Show 3.......better start sweet talking ur lady now homie hahaha...... :naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Apr 11 2011, 11:36 AM~20311211
> *Remeber Feb 11, 2012...United Dreams Super Show 3.......better start sweet talking ur lady now homie hahaha...... :naughty:
> *



She said to throw in a room AND A BABYSITTER this time.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a few more openings for the summer of 2011. Toy drives already booking.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q-vo Latin Luxury!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams this weekend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, I will dj for free on a welcome home party for anyone coming back from Afghanistan, or Iraq (So Cal. only).
Thank God, my daughter is due back in May from Afghanistan.
God Bless our troops.


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 14 2011, 01:56 PM~20338322
> *Don't forget, I will dj for free on a welcome home party for anyone coming back from Afghanistan, or Iraq (So Cal. only).
> Thank God, my daughter is due back in May from Afghanistan.
> God Bless our troops.
> *


Thats whats up homie! Good looking out for our servicemen/servicewomen :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Apr 15 2011, 07:34 AM~20344709
> *Thats whats up homie!  Good looking out for our servicemen/servicewomen  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Everybody needs a good DJ!!! And good looking out for the homies that are serving our country.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LRN818_@Apr 15 2011, 06:38 PM~20348482
> *Everybody needs a good DJ!!! And good looking out for the homies that are serving our country.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I am considered a good dj. I enjoy what I do. Service men and women are taken for granted until it is someone from your own family, in this case it's my daughter in the Air Force. Gracias for your comments.


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Desert Boys CC_@Apr 15 2011, 07:02 PM~20348663
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias Desert Boyz!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Had a firme time at the Luxurious CC show in Modesto, Riverside is next.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

April 30th Westminister HS Car Show Going down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Easter Egg hunt this weekend in Riverside!!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 
SEE YA SATURDAY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I got the huevos ready


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Riverside this weekend


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

VIEJITOS OC in fullerton on sunday


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 20 2011, 05:23 PM~20384192
> *Riverside this weekend
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 21 2011, 03:42 PM~20391084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You vatos sure got some huevos


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rialto HS on May 1st


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 21 2011, 05:09 PM~20391726
> *You vatos sure got some huevos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 21 2011, 05:09 PM~20391726
> *You vatos sure got some huevos
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 21 2011, 05:28 PM~20391866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Q-vo Santa Maria. I will be up there on August 21st for the SOFTIN Car Show featuring The Delfonics, and on August 28th dj-ing a show for Impressions CC. It's gonna be firme.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will now have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE at all of the shows that I dj or vendor at. Thanks in advance.


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 18 2011, 10:34 AM~20365157
> *Had a firme time at the Luxurious CC show in Modesto, Riverside is next.
> *


thanks bro yup yup :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>HERES A LINK TO THE EVENT FROM TODAY
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set...99&l=e13a41900d 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 24 2011, 01:37 AM~20406853
> *
> <span style=\'color:red\'>HERES A LINK TO THE EVENT FROM TODAY
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set...99&l=e13a41900d
> ...


We ate firme, gracias. Looking forward to next year's event if I am still dj-ing.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I am now taking bookings for Toy Drive dates. Believe itor not, there are only a few dates left open for the holiday season.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

"Gone But Not Forgotten", a program that helps our brothers behind the walls doing either "Life", or 20 yrs or more. You will be hearing more about this at everyshow that I dj. God Bless you all.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also, don't forget I will have the latest issue of IMPALAS MAGAZINE available for $5 at all of the shows where I dj or vend at.


----------



## corkys64impala (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the great time at the LO NUESTRO easter show,your the best!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by corkys64impala_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 AM~20414851
> *thank you for the great time at the LO NUESTRO easter show,your the best!!
> *


Thanks brother, I really enjoy what I do. It's not always for the money, that is why I did it for free. One of my main goals was to spread the word on the program that the Lord put on my wife and my heart regarding "Gone But Not Forgotten", the program that helps our brothers doing "Life" in prison.
Thanks again.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bookings for toy drives are now being taken. Thank You in advance


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

sign on with not anly a dj, but an entertainer too!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

somebody please!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy Drives now booking


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gone But Not Foegotten raised $89.33 today at the show at Westminister High School


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 30 2011, 10:30 PM~20457282
> *Gone But Not Foegotten raised $89.33 today at the show at Westminister High School
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

"Gone But Not Forgotten" raised $59.78 today in Rialto. That is enough to send one package to a "Lifer" in prison, Thank You Jesus.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Had a good time with the Rialto Panthers on sunday, and saturday a good time at Westminister high school.
See everyone at the Bully Show Car Show and concert on saturday featuring MC Magic at Soboba on saturday, and Chula Vista this sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for toy drive's already


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Feb 11, 2012 United Dreams Lowrider Super Show Yuma, Az Cocopah Casino.Biggest Show in southern Az withe the best rides from all of Az and southern Cali...Plus the best After Party in the Desert Southwest>>>>I know u gonna do this show again homie.....hahaha :biggrin: :bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@May 4 2011, 02:13 PM~20484390
> *Feb 11, 2012 United Dreams Lowrider Super Show Yuma, Az Cocopah Casino.Biggest Show in southern Az withe the best rides from all of Az and southern Cali...Plus the best After Party in the Desert Southwest>>>>I know u gonna do this show again homie.....hahaha :biggrin:  :bowrofl:
> *


It's already in the making!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 4 2011, 02:21 PM~20484439
> *It's already in the making!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yes sirr...... :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to the after party!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE AVAILABLE AT ALL OF THE SHOWS WHERE I DJ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy Drives now booking


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHULA VISTA THIS SATURDAY, AND VIEJITOS OC THIS SUNDAY IN FULLERTON


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next week three shows for me. Kelley Elementary on friday night, Solitos CC in Norwalk on saturday, and Sic Psycles in Pomona on sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Adding spice to your car show. Gimme a call for your toy drive.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIRTHDAYS, WEDDINGS AND DIVORCES TOO, NOT JUST CAR SHOWS!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2011, 10:32 PM~20519205
> *BIRTHDAYS, WEDDINGS AND DIVORCES TOO, NOT JUST CAR SHOWS!!
> *


 :nicoderm: :h5: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any music, ANY occasion


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have Father's Day open in June if anyone wants me there. It is the only opening I have until the second week of July.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, I have internet action again. Who needs a dj?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop Sigler Park this sunday with Old Style CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q-vo Latin Luxury!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mike where you at for this weekend????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 25 2011, 10:13 PM~20630730
> *Mike where you at for this weekend????
> *


Friday I am doing the last P-Dogs cruise nite. Saturday I am doing a dog show in Perris. Saturday nite I have a wedding for Solitos CC. Sunday I am at Sigler Park with Old Style CC.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 26 2011, 10:35 AM~20633518
> *Friday I am doing the last P-Dogs cruise nite. Saturday I am doing a dog show in Perris. Saturday nite I have a wedding for Solitos CC. Sunday I am at Sigler Park with Old Style CC.
> *



Got your PM thanks

Sigler park? where that?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 26 2011, 05:48 PM~20635809
> *Got your PM thanks
> 
> Sigler park? where that?
> *


Fullerton


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, after a long weekend, I am back, looking for more shows to DJ. Who is next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for more shows to dj, where u at??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got booked for August 27th woth REFLECTIONS CC SOUTHEAST CHAPTER gracias Henry


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got booked for August 27th with REFLECTIONS CC SOUTHEAST CHAPTER gracias Henry


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmm, trying to figure out how I posted the same thing twice. This new format has me todo loco


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

WAT R YOUR FRIDAY's LOOKN LIKE? IMPERIAL BURGERS CRUISE NITE IN BUENA PARK NEEDS A DJ CARNAL.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in ese!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

*We received a call from the owner of the establishment that we need to keep the "open containers", "sirens", and "trash" under controll or the City will crash down on ALL car show activities at this location! We ALL need to cooperate on this in order to keep this and all other future functions going smoothly. The City of Moreno Valley is not very nice to the Lowrider Community as we all know by now.Thank u guys! *


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:Good job looking out for the Vetrans:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:Good job looking out for the Vetrans:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias. My daughter is now a veteran. She came back from Afghanistan in May, thank you JESUS. But Believe it or not, I have had no takers up to now.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Old Style CC Cruise Night july 29th in the O.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 CHOLO DJ :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 CHOLO DJ :thumbsup:


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Going to Stockton this weekend for Nor Cal Ridahz show, damm I hope it ain't too hot!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup carnal how u been.........u wannna talk hot come to yuma, az where we got 112 degree weather right now.......hahaha:burn:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> sup carnal how u been.........u wannna talk hot come to yuma, az where we got 112 degree weather right now.......hahaha:burn:


As long as i can get paid, it's never too hot.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise nite every friday nite until the end of summer at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park along with Reflections CC South East
6201 Lincoln av From 5-9:30. See everyone there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD  * (951)867-1837 *  (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale Latin Luxury, GOOD LUCK with the Viclas Show!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Desert Dreams CC is on board for Nov. 12th. Look out for their poet with all the info. Thanks Big Rick!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tonite at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av. Buena Park 5-10


----------



## henry3rccsw (May 24, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Tonite at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av. Buena Park 5-10


GRACIAS CARNAL FOR PLAYN YOUR FIRME ROLAS & KEEPN THE CROWD ENTERTAIND... LETS DO THE SAME NEXT FRIDAY...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

henry3rccsw said:


> GRACIAS CARNAL FOR PLAYN YOUR FIRME ROLAS & KEEPN THE CROWD ENTERTAIND... LETS DO THE SAME NEXT FRIDAY...



Done deal!! Hope to see everyone out there this and every friday night, 6-10pm.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

now i know who to call for entertainment for my shows when i get settled in mesquite nv  :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> now i know who to call for entertainment for my shows when i get settled in mesquite nv  :thumbsup:


I thought you knew. Lemme know when ese, good luck.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Every friday night
in Buena Park at
Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av. Buena Park
6-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This saturday in Hemet with Lo Nuestro CC, and sunday in Fresno with Carnales Unidos CC, But tonite in Buena Park for the every friday cruise nite with Reflections CC South East.
Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av.
Buena Park, Ca. 
6-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias Lo Nuestro CC for today. Tomorrow it's Carnales Unidos CC in fresno. I just hope its not as hot, but i'm sure it will be.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave::wave: WAS UP MIKE IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOUR FAM!! AT THE SHOW BUT IT WAS TO HOT 4 THEM!!! SEE IF U HAVE SOMETHING ON SEP 17 AND LET ME NO!! THANKS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> :wave::wave: WAS UP MIKE IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOUR FAM!! AT THE SHOW BUT IT WAS TO HOT 4 THEM!!! SEE IF U HAVE SOMETHING ON SEP 17 AND LET ME NO!! THANKS


I will let you know about sept 17th soon homie. Good to see you all out there too, and yup, it was waaay too hot for my wife and kids, but they hit the pool.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

wassup locos? Got a few dates open near the end of summer.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias. My daughter is now a veteran. She came back from Afghanistan in May, thank you JESUS. But Believe it or not, I have had no takers up to now.


Well the offer is there, someone will take you up one of these days!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> Well the offer is there, someone will take you up one of these days!


I can't believe it. In 3 years with the offer out there, I have only had 1 taker, unfortunately, I was booked that night.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This friday and every friday night at
Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av.
Buena Park
6-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ontario Classics july 23rd, see you all there!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Last night's ceuise night with Reflections CC South East was chingon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Did San Diego Lowrider Fest yeaterday. Nice crowd, and like someone said, a grip of hynas.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

So who's next? August 14th Traffic pic-nic, it's going down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for toy drives during the Holidays.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Lowrider Style??? When we getting down in Phoenix again???


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Last night's ceuise night with Reflections CC South East was chingon.


Somebody told me that last Friday's Cruise nite was SHHHHINGONE!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Somebody told me that last Friday's Cruise nite was SHHHHINGONE!![/QUOTE
> 
> It was a little more crowded than usual. We are getting about 50+cars per week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"L.A. VIBE RADIO.com"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

To the top & a Q'vo to the Cholo DJ.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

What's up cholow dj. It was nice meeting out there in Hemet for lo nuestro cc show, thanx for all the qvo"s , your a kool Kat. See you alratos. MemberS only cc San Diego


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good looking out Members Only SD. And once again, thanks for all of that agua de sandia that you guys hooked me up with. Keep me in mind for your clubs car shows and toy drives.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury is having a bike show on September 17th in Moreno Valley at Sunnymead Burgers. It is going to be a bike show of bike shows.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup my brother man u do get around keep up the hard good work bro, see u at the next car show :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yup, I sure do. As long as the good Lord allows my phone to keep ringing with Car Clubs wanting to book me I will be out there enjoying the shows and all of the firme people that my wife and I meet, and believe me, we have met alot of good gente, and some bad ones too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:And now for my next number.....Reflections CC Cruise Night this friday and every friday at
Imperial Burgers
6201 Lincoln Av.
Buena Park Ca.
6-10pm
Food, Raffles, Awards, Comedy, Friends, Family, and Music that will take you back to both the good and bad times, you can't just have one without the other.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down this friday, saturday AND sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

wassup


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :rimshot:And now for my next number.....Reflections CC Cruise Night this friday and every friday at
> Imperial Burgers
> 6201 Lincoln Av.
> Buena Park Ca.
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to have a DJ t keep toes tapping. But fell free to contact me on, 

http://www.a1autotransport.com/info/auto-transport-companies.php


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mendy404 said:


> Good to have a DJ t keep toes tapping. But fell free to contact me on,
> 
> http://www.a1autotransport.com/info/auto-transport-companies.php


But not just a dj, and not just ANY dj, it's got to be THE CHOLO DJ!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup DJ Cholito. _*Carnales Unidos Bakersfield *_Sending you a shout out. Heres a few Pics from the Shoe Cholo did for us back in June. Cholo sure does know how to entertain. Keep doing your thing homie. Thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup eses??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got home from the Reflections CC South East Chapter cruise night. Time to get ready for the morning, Ontario Classics, and sunday's Artistics CC show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ontario Classics was the place to be todat. If you missed it, you'll have to wait until next year!!! But you can see me at your favorite show somewhere soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:Hm, where will i be this coming week?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking "Toy Drives"


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> View attachment 340781


Hmm, let me get a magnifying glass, or maybe a microscope to read this flyer


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, I'm taking bookings for toy drives. Who is having a toy drive, and who needs or wants me as their dj?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The baddest car show dj out there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just waitng on a friend.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I still have a few end of the summer dates available. Call me to find out which ones, that way you don't get stuck with a silent dj, you know the ones that don't say a word at them shows, the ones that just don't get the crowd up. Tu sabes!!!!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got down at Royal Fantasies today, good lookin out to everyone that jumped into the dance-off. I have a few dates left in September, give me a call for open date info.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sept 18th at The Rose Bowl there is going to be a show thrown by The Council CC benefiting injured Marines returning from Afghanistan and Iraq. I'm not saying that I am going to be the dj, I AM saying that it is a good cause. Please support our troops as well as our Chicano troops out there in the battle field.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO Latin Luxury!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> QVO Latin Luxury!!!



trying to make this happen. It was nice to see you the other day at the show royal fantasys show good job with the dance off.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> trying to make this happen. It was nice to see you the other day at the show royal fantasys show good job with the dance off.


gracias brother. it's always good to see you and your wife out there too. The dance-off was just an idea I had at a show a while back. The kids have turned it in to a rivalry amongst themselves. as soon as I drive up to a show, the kids are on me to see if there is going to be a dance off, and at what time. Most of them don't even care if they win or not, they just want to boogie. Thanks to all the kids out there for making my job fun.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey, whats up cholo? hey im trying to put a sort of fund riser togather to earn money to give a family in less fortune a new home and start. but i need some extreme help and thought to ask my extended lowrider family for help. lmk if your interested.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey, whats up cholo? hey im trying to put a sort of fund riser togather to earn money to give a family in less fortune a new home and start. but i need some extreme help and thought to ask my extended lowrider family for help. lmk if your interested.


I am interested. Call me with the details so we can see where I fit in. (323) 557-2854


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wassup Cholito 
:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lookin to fill October dates already.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:shh: IT WAS NICE 'RUNNING' IN 2 U AT TRAFFICS PICNIC BRO,,,, IN DA RESTROOM!! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When u gotta go, u gotta go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :shh: IT WAS NICE 'RUNNING' IN 2 U AT TRAFFICS PICNIC BRO,,,, IN DA RESTROOM!! LOL! :rofl:


 What were u guys doin in the restroom ey


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> What were u guys doin in the restroom ey


Well, I was doing what u do in a restroom. Adam on the other hand thought it was a visiting room.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I was doing what u do in a restroom. Adam on the other hand thought it was a visiting room.:roflmao::roflmao:


 Orale mr cholo


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Well, I was doing what u do in a restroom. Adam on the other hand thought it was a visiting room.:roflmao::roflmao:


 :rofl: WE WERE HAVING A TOY DRIVE MEETING!! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's lookin 4 a dj? Look no more.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
  in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's keep them calls coming. Don't get stuck having to hire just some dude with a system that is scared of that microphone.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Antiques CC and Brown Pride CC for taking up oct 23rd, and 30th. I still have a few saturday dates left for oct, as well as toy drive dates dates for nov. and dec. open, lemme know raza.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*What's up Mike, did you get my message? :biggrin:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

andyodukes66 said:


> *What's up Mike, did you get my message? :biggrin:*


Not yet. Why, wassup???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few dates open for november, and New Years as well.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody???????????


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

December 4th goes to Rollerz Only Valle Imperial baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, your not just getting someone that just plats music and goes home. ask around, you're getting the best dam car show dj out there, believe me.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup Mike we still on for Feb 11??? Need to know homie??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

But of course!!! Same deal. We'll work something out on the after party thing.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

orale same deal i might get live entertainment for the after party but will let u know>>>tell ur lovely wife we want u guys to party with us this time instead of work hahaha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY BC*​*IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON*​*SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY*​*IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.*​*3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553*​​​*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​​*







*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


IMG_2831 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo my gente. gettin ready for a busy weekend. Viejitos in San Diego on saturday, and the Rose Bowl on sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good weekend. Viejitos in Ocean Side, and The Council in Pasadena. Not only that, but the Faders lost, and my Cowboys won!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

So who's next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good weekend in Lemoore, and in Woodland. Thanks everyone that came out to support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

After a long weekend of dj-ing in Laughlin, I am happy to be back home. I will be dj-ing at the Invasion Super Show in Fresno on the 15th, and then on sunday the 16th, i will be dj-ing for Carnales Unidos CC at the Kern County fairgrounds. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos Las Vegas on board for oct. 29th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's jumpin on board next??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot: Gracias Vegas for coming to my booth and supporting.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I did the Invasion Car Show in Fresno today, it was firme.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Brown Pride next sunday night in Fullerton.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next up to bat, La Gente, and Brown Pride CC.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My apologies to Brown Pride for not being able to make it our after all. My daughter is being deployed to Afghanistan for her second tour on monday the 24th. Our family will be leaving to Utah where she is currently stationed on saturday night to spend the weekend with her, and to see her off. I-O-U-1 Brown Pride.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Long weekend, partly in El Centro, the other in Utah. My daughter was again deployed to Afghanistan. We'll be waiting for you mija. We all love you.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Seen u in el centro makin ur money.. Stay up homie..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

coming up real fast homie..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> coming up real fast homie..
> View attachment 384965



I am ready homie.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Seen u in el centro makin ur money.. Stay up homie..


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Classic Style Car Club
3rd annual toy drive
in conjunction with
the Corona Police department
Sunday, November 27th 2011
10 am to 5 pm
at Lampost Pizza 300 n. Main street, Corona ca
* AGAIN THIS YEAR *Donate a toy *OR* make a $10 dollar donation and receive
a ticket for a chance to win one of the *many* bicycles we will be raffling off.
There will be other raffles, including a 50 / 50 raffle, A DJ, Beer and pizza specials.
*The Cholo DJ will be in the house!*
Come out and have a good time while helping bring a Merry Christmas to the little ones.
If you would like to help sponsor this event contact our President Paul Sr. @ 951-452-0481 
:wave:​


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:waveoops double post​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

double posts are good...as long as the point is made.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sittin in my room waiting for the vatos from Low Vintage Family CC to wake up so we can have this toy drive at the KMART in Hayward today.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget, next saturday, Parker AZ with Desert Dreams CC, then sunday, the grand daddy of'em all, TRAFFIC CC baby in Rancho Cucamonga.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Still available Nov. 19th and 20th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Still available Nov. 19th and 20th.


:yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Nov. 19th and 20th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, I AM NOW BOOKED FOR THE 19TH AND 20TH, BUT, I AM NOW TAKING BOOKINGS FOR 2012.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodtimes Yuma is on board for 2012, so is Low Vintage CC for the Tennyson show in April, Impalas Magazine for March 10th at soledad HS. Socios Cc in May, and many more. If you wanna get a dj that adds to your show, i'm the vato for the jale.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

REDEMPTION CC IN MARCH FOR THE CURE AUTISM SHOW ON BOARD, WHOELSE??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas OC on board in dec.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I lost all of my contacts last night. Somehow my phone got all wet and well you know. So please call me so that I can save your numbers again, everybody.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to a good 2012 Lord willing ofcourse. I have several dates already booked, but there un chingo more. if you want one, PM me, or give me a call. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ and THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury on board in Moreno Valley for dec. 18th at Sunnymead burgers. 10-am to 4pm.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good turn-out at the Classic Style toy drive, good turn-out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

orale......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wut's up homeboy!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your 2012 date ASAP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 








ElProfeJose said:


>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :rimshot:


TTT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

I HAVE IT GIVE ME $5 FOR IT....LOL .....


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for helping out at the toy drive ...dj cholo.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks for helping out at the toy drive ...dj cholo.......


ITS CHOLO DJ DAMMIT!!!:banghead::banghead::rant::rant:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> thanks for helping out at the toy drive ...dj cholo.......





djmikethecholodj said:


> ITS CHOLO DJ DAMMIT!!!:banghead::banghead::rant::rant:


:rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Whos' next for my calendar


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for a good and possibly final season


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

see u up there on sunday!!! cholo dj :rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*
*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*
**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**
BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## iamsam_life (Aug 19, 2010)

:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

iamsam_life said:


> :bowrofl:


I'm laughing with you my brother.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up mike. You ready for the saboba show. ??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been ready since the last Soboba show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I've been ready since the last Soboba show. :thumbsup:


I know ha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo big sporty!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo big sporty!!


Quo mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodtimes Yuma yesterday. Small, but cool.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

3 shows this week......gonna be busy.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Fun Fun Fun


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt for the cholo dj


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

went for the SAINTS monday night.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impressions CC on board for August 12th. Gracias Willy.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

United Dreams CC yuma, in the morning.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

R.I.P.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_9042 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Only THE CHOLO DJ can make a security gaurd join in on the fun. This was at the United Dreams CC show in Yuma last week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's next??


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*​JUST GAVE DREAMER YOUR NUMBER TODAY MIKE I HOPE HE CALLS YOU!*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *​JUST GAVE DREAMER YOUR NUMBER TODAY MIKE I HOPE HE CALLS YOU!*





he did, but I already got booked to dj at Westminister HS. Gracias for looking out for Viejitos and me.


----------



## Ruiz64 (Aug 18, 2011)

What up Mike,:wave: here's the flier for the Santa Maria show.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Only THE CHOLO DJ can make a security gaurd join in on the fun. This was at the United Dreams CC show in Yuma last week.


That's is some funny ass shit player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow. The 25th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ruiz64 said:


> View attachment 441900
> What up Mike,:wave: here's the flier for the Santa Maria show.




Gotta make it bigger than this homie....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ...ALWAYS DOING A GOOD JOB....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ABEL760 said:


> TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ...ALWAYS DOING A GOOD JOB....


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gotta make it bigger than this homie....


:wow::dunno:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SMR64SS said:


> :wow::dunno:



:bowrofl: Me either!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks KLASSIC CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Street Low Magazine on March 11........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Mag on Saturday, and Streetlow on Sunday


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Traffic Mar. 18th


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

tttttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas magazine, good ass show. See you next year!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

wassup sick side cc. See u in april.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM 
*START POINT IN POMONA









WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR









AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I DIDNT KNOW MILE KNEW HOW TO PLAY THE SAX



RIDES3 said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Solitos in Norwalk on Saturday. redemption In Covina on Sunday.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The previous ad was by GAYCHOLOS CC. I do not do car shows for them.:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> GAYBATHTUBCHOLOS CC. I am the founder of that club


:burn:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YOU ARE NOWHERE NEAR SMART ENOUGH TO HAVE MADE UP YOUR SIGNATURE QUOTE REGARDING THE TRUTH AND YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT LOYALTY. SWITCH TO SKATEBOARDING AND WOW THE YOUNGSTERS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bombs United going down April 28th in San Jose. This is a bad ass Bombas event, don't miss it.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

impalas CC Santa Maria Going down Sept. 16th


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollerz Only on board!!! :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollerz Indio on board


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bring the family and the appetites.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> impalas CC Santa Maria Going down Sept. 16th


:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY PIC-NIC WAS A BLAST.


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY PIC-NIC WAS A BLAST.


I was robbed! Then I went to the complaint box and there was nothing but dirt lol thanks for the support bro it was good haveing u and yur FAMILIA out yesterday til the next one


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

st1984 said:


> I was robbed! Then I went to the complaint box and there was nothing but dirt lol thanks for the support bro it was good haveing u and yur FAMILIA out yesterday til the next one




:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave: hey cholo dj how u doing bro .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Socios CC>


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos Las Vegas on board for Nov. 3rd.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sinful Pleasures CC in Tracy on board.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO LOCOS AND LOCAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

NOT JUST A DJ BUT AN EXPERIENCE AND A GOOD TIME.............


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES BC THIS SATURDAY @ BLVD BURGERS IN BELL TOWN


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DESERT DREAMS CC ON BOARD FOR NOV


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Best of Friends July 15th at Fuddrucker's...........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SD Majestics on board for Sunday


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MAJESTICS SD GOT DOWN TODAY........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lo Nuestro on Wednesday, and Sic psycles cruise Night in Baldwin Park on Thursday at Pepe's restaurant.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHO'S NEXT??


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking food drives and toy drives.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Goodmorning bump TTT !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm booking toy drives now.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Great job mike!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Great job mike!!!


See you vatican soon. Thanks.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sic psycles on board. Good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Is The cruise night for sik this Thursday the 2nd?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

xtremexb said:


> Is The cruise night for sik this Thursday the 2nd?


Who's this?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> HEY CHOLO DJ I HAVE SOME HI POWER SOLDIERS GONNA BE AT OUR SHOW IN MORENO VALLEY, THEY MIGHT WANNA DO A A FEW SONGS. IF THAT'S COO


I will be in Phoenix that day.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*wasup my brother *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will be in Phoenix that day.


Don't get pulled over carnal. They call that resisting arrest lol.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good to see you in San Jose Bird. See you in Lemoore.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Good to see you in San Jose Bird. See you in Lemoore.


Likewise Mike.. See you at Soboba first!! Maybe Pharrohs?? and than REZ Made..

As always good entertainment up in San Jose!! Definantly put the needed flavor to the car shows or any event you support!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for mike!!! The cholo DJ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup Player^^


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave: TTT !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm booking toy drives. 323.557.2854


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking toy drives.....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Supp mike good seeing you in san jose bro


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impressions cc tomorrow in Santa Maria.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking toy drives. Call and reserve your dates.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Softin this week.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drive dates available


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

_TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ!!!! :rimshot::thumbsup: :h5:_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> _TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ!!!! :rimshot::thumbsup: :h5:_



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It goes down wherever I go baby...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

S.O.F.T.I.N. show went down today...


----------



## Rob760 (Feb 27, 2012)

What's up Mike! Are you gonna dj the Viejitos show in Oceanside?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rob760 said:


> What's up Mike! Are you gonna dj the Viejitos show in Oceanside?


:yes: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thursday night, Impalas CC ate Sonics in Anaheim.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

School supplies all weekend for the kids


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Going Down This Weekend !!!_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers come on out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

School supplies free for the kids all weekend long


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> School supplies free for the kids all weekend long


Good Looking Out Cholito...Gotta Take Care Of The Future...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

San Diego in the morning....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bakersfield in the morning.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's next? Not just another Dj.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj and Too Short in the house.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

November can't come soon enough....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's do it?!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dont Forget United Dreams Show........FEB. 16, 2012


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Dont Forget United Dreams Show........FEB. 16, 2012



I'm in brother. Gracias. You guys coming to the Desert Dreams show in November?


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm in brother. Gracias. You guys coming to the Desert Dreams show in November?



simon u know it....dinners on you carnal haha


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> simon u know it....dinners on you carnal haha



Ceviche for dinner:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

From Soboba to Stockton this weekend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down in Laughlin at the of the month


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP DJ CHOLO? SEE YOU SOON AT A CRUISE NIGHT OR A CAR SHOW....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FC PREZ said:


> WHAT'S UP DJ CHOLO? SEE YOU SOON AT A CRUISE NIGHT OR A CAR SHOW....



It's Cholo Dj!!! :banghead:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Stockton on Sunday for Super Natural and USO CC


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Stockton on Sunday for Super Natural and USO CC


Where's this at?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Minieme209 said:


> Where's this at?


Oak Grove Park, 8 mile rd.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mike text me your number. phone broke need everyones number again


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got your number nevermind


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's jumpin in Stockton at Oak Grove Park. USO / Super Natural CC.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop, Oceanside and Viejitos CC


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LATIN WORLD của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

NEED A DJ??????? GET THE ONE AND ONLY CHOLO DJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rez Made CC this Saturday....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Food drives too for Thanksgiving...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for April and May already...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Style CC on board...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas OC had a bomb ass cruise night tonight at their new spot. Next one is October 18 th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for April and May already...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tropicana in Laughlin next weekend for a Three Day show!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Times next weekend in Laughlin.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Happy Times next weekend in Laughlin.


The party is 4 days away...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just finished getting down in Laughlin. Jan 4-5 we will be back at the Tropicana doing it again. This time there will be $1000, $500, and $250 for best of show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop Sic Psycles Cruise Night.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See in Fresno this Saturday.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HIT ME UP WITH YUR RATES..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> HIT ME UP WITH YUR RATES..


PM sent, gracias in advance.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollers Only on board....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sic Psycles on board Oct 13 and 14


----------



## RO84CAPRICE (Apr 4, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> RollerZ Only on board....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: THANKS BRO APPRECIATE IT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

No, thank you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Low Rider Style CC on board for Feb. 24th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Old School concert in SD this Friday with the Barkays and Midnight Star


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up Mike you going to Vegas?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up Mike you going to Vegas?


Nope, Original Mikes in Santa Ana. Chicano riders and bombs. Jumpin Jack Benny and 3 djs. This Sunday from 10-6. Come on down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This sunday if you're not going to Vegas, come to Santa Ana...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Still have a few November and December dates available....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Three shows this weekend, see you at one of them...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Serving California, Arizona and Nevada......that's how I roll.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Serving California, Arizona and Nevada......that's how I roll.



Not just another Dj..........believe me.


----------



## Nehemiah (Oct 17, 2012)

Where's the location of this car show is going to be held actually i know the DJ's my some friends are doing this work and i they are as like Emcees and organizing different events and parties in every where they are provide all the facilities to the customers like DJ's and stage and every thing is to be needed so that's why i am asking to you about the location of this event may be i can help you and i also want to attend this event ....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Serving California, Arizona and Nevada......that's how I roll.


Nov 10th, Parker AZ. Desert Dreams CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Nov 10th, Parker AZ. Desert Dreams CC



Hm, can I quote myself? Why not, it's my topic.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

La Gente this Saturday...Emotions Cc in Buena Park tonite...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Magazine next week...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin World...Nov 11th


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Impalas Magazine next week...


YES SIR SEE U THERE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And alittle later....










I see Cholo DJ on the flyer! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj, coming soon to a car show near you.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BE READY FOR A WICKED RIDAZ CARSHOW IN JUNE OK


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> BE READY FOR A WICKED RIDAZ CARSHOW IN JUNE OK


I'm ready, wanna book me now?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm ready, wanna book me now?


ILL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS I GET MORE DETAILS ON WHERE SHOW IS GONNA BE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ILL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS I GET MORE DETAILS ON WHERE SHOW IS GONNA BE


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Serving Ca, Az, and Nv.....


----------



## Eventzbysol (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, don't forget about Angel Baby's 9th Annual Turkey Jam. Most of us will have a nice Thanksgiving thank God, but others will have nothing.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get down Latins Finest...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS UP PLAYER ALWAYS NICE TO SEE YOU STAYING UP!!!!!!!!!!!
*COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!



















djmikethecholodj said:


> Get down Latins Finest...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good, but I will be in Parker Az doing it big with Desert Dreams CC, gracias though. Have a good one.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not just another dj..you already know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Not just another dj..you already know.


:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sic Psycles and Mija's Oldies Toy Drive in Industry this Saturday...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sic Psycles and Mija's Oldies Toy Drive in Industry this Saturday...


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bookng for 2013 already...:yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Mike PM'd you. Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hello cholo dj latins finest c.c. says:wave:~cotton kandy~


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

G2G_Al said:


> Mike PM'd you. Let me know if you can make it.


PM sent.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_qvo lowrider familia.... :wave:










Help us warn kids about the dangers of Drugs and at the sametime change the negitive stereo-types of Lowriders. _:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo again...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2013... Pm or call me.
323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## xtinataguba (Nov 14, 2012)

cool!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

xtinataguba said:


> cool!



:nosad:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not just another Dj, you already know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Traffic CC and special thanks to the Ontario Fire Dept for coming out and doing it Gangam Style...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2013. Thanks to all of the clubs that have supported me during 2012. If you haven't had me as your car show Dj yet, jump on board brothers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this season. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this season. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it.


Donating some of those to Chingon and his kids?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Minieme209 said:


> Donating some of those to Chingon and his kids?


He's got nothing coming, now go back to Off Topic.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this season. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it.



Please bring a blanket twin size or bigger and get a FREE cd. I only have 8 toy drives in which to raise 500 blankets. Thanks.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Much props cholito :thumbsup:, doing your thing to help in anyway you can, Keep it up Homie...

Happy ThanksGiving from...
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> *Much props cholito :thumbsup:, doing your thing to help in anyway you can, Keep it up Homie...
> 
> Happy ThanksGiving from...
> *
> View attachment 571581



Thanks my brother, and thanks to Carnales Unidos CC for years of continued support.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this season. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it.



No limit...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

wasup bro Happy Thanksgiving to u and your family from Latins Finest C.C. were do we drop the blankets off .


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> wasup bro Happy Thanksgiving to u and your family from Latins Finest C.C. were do we drop the blankets off .


This Sunday at the Classic Style Toy Drive at Lapost Pizza in Corona. Thanks my brothers.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks bro will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please bring a blanket twin size or bigger and get a FREE cd. I only have 8 toy drives in which to raise 500 blankets. Thanks.



Thanks in advance, sleeping bags are also needed.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking for 2013. Thanks to all of the clubs that have supported me during 2012. If you haven't had me as your car show Dj yet, jump on board brothers...



Plenty of open dates...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please bring a blanket twin size or bigger and get a FREE cd. I only have 8 toy drives in which to raise 500 blankets. Thanks.



Thanks for the support...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My wife and I are trying to raise 500 blankets for the homeless this season. I only have 8 toy drives in which to do it.



Thanks to everyone for the help...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking to make 2013 a BIG year, and possibly retire from Dj-ing.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please bring a blanket twin size or bigger and get a FREE cd. I only have 8 toy drives in which to raise 500 blankets. Thanks.


Thanks...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos BC on board for 2013...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Del Valle CC on board for 2013...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowriders Style CC PHX. AZ. On board for 2013...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that is helping out in my blanket drive...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Qvo



See you this weekend my brother..Anahiem on Saturday, Indio Rollerz Only on Sunday at Fantasy Springs Casino. That is a goooood show EVERY YEAR.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Orale....ima try and make it Saturday i might have to goto jale...but ill see you Sunday for sure brother...we're on the support list ya sabes...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Orale....ima try and make it Saturday i might have to goto jale...but ill see you Sunday for sure brother...we're on the support list ya sabes...



Firme my brother...see you Sunday...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


Gracias my brother...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Simon brother..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget about the free cds for blanket donations at all of the toy drives that I do, sleeping bags also needed


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

You got it...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget about the free cds for blanket donations at all of the toy drives that I do, sleeping bags also needed



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

No rain this weekend...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget about the free cds for blanket donations at all of the toy drives that I do, sleeping bags also needed


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 is the number to book me for your 2013 Car Shows or Cruise Nights...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 is the number to book me for your 2013 Car Shows or Cruise Nights...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking shows for 2013. Pm me or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Pm me or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 is the number to book me for your 2013 Car Shows or Cruise Nights...



TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2013...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos OC cruise this Sunday...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 586453


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 is the number to book me for your 2013 Car Shows or Cruise Nights...



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos OC on board for 2013


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book early. 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book early...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Book early...323.557.2854



2013 coming soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book early


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't forget that when you book me, you're not just getting someone that plays music and goes home. There is a dance contest for the kids with prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy winner and a contest for the adults as well. I usually play "Me So Horny" to get the ladies dancing freaky. It gets pretty funny, which is the goal of the adult contest. I announce raffles and trophy winners and I also promote all of the vendors. I make announcements for upcoming shows and much more...323.557.2854 is the number to call for more info.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget that when you book me, you're not just getting someone that plays music and goes home. There is a dance contest for the kids with prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy winner and a contest for the adults as well. I usually play "Me So Horny" to get the ladies dancing freaky. It gets pretty funny, which is the goal of the adult contest. I announce raffles and trophy winners and I also promote all of the vendors. I make announcements for upcoming shows and much more...323.557.2854 is the number to call for more info.



Bigger and better in 2013. Book me and enjoy the show...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

At the Tropicana in Laughlin with Rocky Padilla and Happy Times Events..Jan 4 & 5 2013. $1000 Best of Show jumping off


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget that when you book me, you're not just getting someone that plays music and goes home. There is a dance contest for the kids with prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy winner and a contest for the adults as well. I usually play "Me So Horny" to get the ladies dancing freaky. It gets pretty funny, which is the goal of the adult contest. I announce raffles and trophy winners and I also promote all of the vendors. I make announcements for upcoming shows and much more...323.557.2854 is the number to call for more info.


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Bird...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget that when you book me, you're not just getting someone that plays music and goes home. There is a dance contest for the kids with prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy winner and a contest for the adults as well. I usually play "Me So Horny" to get the ladies dancing freaky. It gets pretty funny, which is the goal of the adult contest. I announce raffles and trophy winners and I also promote all of the vendors. I make announcements for upcoming shows and much more...323.557.2854 is the number to call for more info.




Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo in Laughlin with Happy Times Events and Brenton Wood Friday and Saturday May 3rd and 4th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Book early...323.557.2854





TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nite Life CC on board...


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget that when you book me, you're not just getting someone that plays music and goes home. There is a dance contest for the kids with prizes for every kid that enters and a trophy winner and a contest for the adults as well. I usually play "Me So Horny" to get the ladies dancing freaky. It gets pretty funny, which is the goal of the adult contest. I announce raffles and trophy winners and I also promote all of the vendors. I make announcements for upcoming shows and much more...323.557.2854 is the number to call for more info.


some pics of dance contest!!!!! yeah the kids have a ball!!! TTT






























View attachment 592034


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cool pics homie gracias...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Q.vo!! Mike kool meeting you at the Majestics picnic.the CD was off the hook Homie.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> Q.vo!! Mike kool meeting you at the Majestics picnic.the CD was off the hook Homie.




Gracias my brother. Glad you enjoyed it..l


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cinco de Mayo in Laughlin with Happy Times Events and Brenton Wood Friday and Saturday May 3rd and 4th.



Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollerz Only Coachella Valley on board for December...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Best Of Friends on board for March...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Old Style CC on board...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT for the homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj going to Vegas...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj going to Vegas...


When u coming to COLORADO?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> When u coming to COLORADO?



When the Raiders win the Super Bowl...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey homie thanks for your help on Sunday you did a firme job.
I hope you made a little money.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> Hey homie thanks for your help on Sunday you did a firme job.
> I hope you made a little money.....




:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When the Raiders win the Super Bowl...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


:roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for your support Colarado...maybe this will be the year for my 2nd show there...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Viejitos BC Coachella Valley on board...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUNE 9.....WICKED RIDAZ CONCERT AND CARSHOW..BE THERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> JUNE 9.....WICKED RIDAZ CONCERT AND CARSHOW..BE THERE....:thumbsup:



You got it my brother. Whos going to be performing?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You got it my brother. Whos going to be performing?


THAT PART IS STILL IN THE WORKS BRO.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Old Style CC on board...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call now to book your date...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 to reserve your date...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 to reserve your date...



TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking shows for 2013. Call 323.557.2854 to reserve your date...


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

QVO ........LOCO..........


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Old Style CC on board...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> _*YES WE ARE !!!!!*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


>






Just a week or so away...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vegas Feb 10th....Lowrider Style CC


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you this Sunday Vegas...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:yes:


djmikethecholodj said:


> See you this Sunday Vegas...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Qvo homie TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

SEE YOU THERE MIKE..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

68RIVIERA said:


> SEE YOU THERE MIKE..
> View attachment 605257



:thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT for the homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way to Vegas to get down with Lowrider Style CC.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way home from Vegas...next stop Yuma AZ..United Dreams CC at the Cocopah Casino Feb 16th


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for Coming out


djmikethecholodj said:


> On my way home from Vegas...next stop Yuma AZ..United Dreams CC at the Cocopah Casino Feb 16th


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for having me...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yuma, here I come again...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rollerz Only Vegas Chapter on board for March 9th in Vegas...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Anytime homie


djmikethecholodj said:


> Thank you for having me...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

United Dreams in Yuma this Saturday...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Buenos Dias...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready Yuma, I'm one hour away....ladies get them moves ready for the Championship of Lap Dancing Contest in the Lounge after the show 9pm-2am.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lotta heavy hitters here in Yuma...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another one in the books...United Dreams CC..next stop Lowrider Style CC Phoenix...Feb. 24


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop Phoenix...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Next stop Phoenix...





:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Phoenix, here I come....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ARE U BOOKED FOR APRL 13


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnys121 said:


> ARE U BOOKED FOR APRL 13


A looooooooong time ago my brother....good to hear from you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way Phoenix, on my way.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> A looooooooong time ago my brother....good to hear from you.


YEA I BEEN ON THE BACK BURNER...TOO BAD I COULDN'T GET YOU FOR THIS EVENT...BUT THERE WILL BE MORE TO COME...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnys121 said:


> YEA I BEEN ON THE BACK BURNER...TOO BAD I COULDN'T GET YOU FOR THIS EVENT...BUT THERE WILL BE MORE TO COME...:thumbsup:


Gotta let me know waaaay in advance


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop Las Vegas...back to back weekends..2 clubs, 2 shows...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't do business with a club that collects donations for a cause, then uses that money to pay for something else like Hector President of Lowrider Style CC Phoenix did at his own show. Please delete me from your contacts.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> ttt


Thanks my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I don't do business with a club that collects donations for a cause, then uses that money to pay for something else like Hector President of Lowrider Style CC Phoenix did at his own show. Please delete me from your contacts.


First of all money goes to the Deer Valley Pop Warner Football Leage. How can you speak on something you have no clue about. Your not there to watch the money. And to speak on a show you so called DJ'd shows your charater. If i seen this i would think your drama. :facepalm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


:rimshot:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:drama::drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike



Call for date availability..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To

The

Top..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to todos...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good morning Vegas...gonna raise that money for ParDise Molina today..see you there


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top for the homie....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> To
> The
> Top for the homie....






:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2013... Call for date availability...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

johnnys121 said:


> YEA I BEEN ON THE BACK BURNER...TOO BAD I COULDN'T GET YOU FOR THIS EVENT...BUT THERE WILL BE MORE TO COME...:thumbsup:


again, gracias my brother.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

aztlanart said:


> is the cholo dj back or what :biggrin:


Thanks for your continued support Mo Val.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams said:


> Orale! CLASSIC DREAMS WELCOMES YOU BACK! See you in April!


Gracias Bakersfield...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

calbombas said:


> welcome back homie this is George the homie from up north. black 40 bomba . need you first sat in april .


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down in Sin City today with Rollerz Only...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another one in the books...^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*wish you were in TX*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How many cars you expecting^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Who's next...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Finishmaster show this Saturday...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Next stop...Mooneys Grove Park for Easter Weekend


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Next stop...Mooneys Grove Park for Easter Weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Qvo...





:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your car show date today 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Reserve your car show date today 323.557.2854 Mike




Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Fresno this Sunday...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Reserve your car show date today 323.557.2854 Mike



yeah, call me :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

ttt u ready the cholo dj im sure u r its goin down next sunday cant wait bro.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> ttt u ready the cholo dj im sure u r its goin down next sunday cant wait bro.


 
I just finished doing the Impalas Magazine show in Fresno, Del Valle CC this coming Saturday and finally Santa Paula on Sunday April 14th, so yes I am Ready my brother...hope Santa Paula is.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

got alot of response its gona b good. vendors food dancers trophies everythings ready


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top!!!!


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

Gota book you for next years event asap...CLASIQUE TOUCH CAR CLUB santa paula califas


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> Gota book you for next years event asap...CLASIQUE TOUCH CAR CLUB santa paula califas




Thanks brother...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

You would^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To



The





Top..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Traffic CC Nor. cal. This Sunday....see you there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Still got some summer dates available...323 557 2854 reserve your date ASAP


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Its happening soon...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Qvo:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Qvo:wave:



Orale homie...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To





The






Top....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:SUPP MIKE


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT....


----------



## lilmama92336 (Aug 31, 2011)

see you this coming weekend in laughlin for cinco de mayo homie


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lilmama92336 said:


> see you this coming weekend in laughlin for cinco de mayo homie



Looking forward to it. Although there will be a different Dj on Friday, I will do Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:SUPP MIKE


Supp:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I invite everyone to come out and support my cruise night Friday May 24at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park, from 6-10pm. Thanks in advance


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My cruise nights begin next Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park 6-10pm


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Fest next stop


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My cruise nights begin next Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgers in Buena Park 6-10pm



6201 Lincoln Av. Buena Park Ca. 

This Friday and every other Friday after that.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I invite everyone to come out and support my cruise nights starting Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgrs 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park, from 6-10pm. Thanks in advance



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Homie let me know on that pm I sent you ...

Are you ready for our show loco ?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm ready...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

What about for Friday September 20 .
Check your p.m. I sent you.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHENTE said:


> What about for Friday September 20 .
> Check your p.m. I sent you.



PM Sent my brother. I can do that wedding.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I invite everyone to come out and support my cruise night Friday May 24at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av Buena Park, from 6-10pm. Thanks in advance



Thanks everyone.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Friday night May 24th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Tonight is the night....sound familiar? See everyone at the cruise night tonight in Buena Park.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj Empire Cruise Night Friday June 7th


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj Empire Cruise Night Friday June 7th



:bowrofl::roflmao::bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj Empire Cruise Night Friday June 7th



:roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj Empire Cruise Night Friday June 7th





:bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 to reserve your date...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Brown Society said:


> :wave:
> 
> View attachment 656205




Wish I could make it...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drives now booking...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drives toy drives toy drives


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On my way to Tracy to get down with Sunful Pleasures CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

good job today man. you kept everything lively. with your smart ass remarks lol.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pootus said:


> good job today man. you kept everything lively. with your smart ass remarks lol.



And I get paid to talk shit....thanks homie, glad you had a firme time.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


>




This Friday night...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Toy drives toy drives toy drives




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few open dates for July. 323.557.2854 if you would like to book them.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 to reserve your car show or Cuise night, toy drive, birthday, wedding or divorce date...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a few open dates for July. 323.557.2854 if you would like to book them.



Still got a few Saturdays...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking Toy Drives...323 557 2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking Toy Drives...323 557 2854 Mike



X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My Dj-ing days are short...book me for your toy drives or car shows, weddings, divorce or whatever. After I'm gone, not too many good choices left.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias^^^^ we're good my brother....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My Dj-ing days are short...book me for your toy drives or car shows, weddings, divorce or whatever. After I'm gone, not too many good choices left.




:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Gracias^^^^ we're good my brother....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My Dj-ing days are short...book me for your toy drives or car shows, weddings, divorce or whatever. After I'm gone, not too many good choices left.




TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My Dj-ing days are short...book me for your toy drives or car shows, weddings, divorce or whatever. After I'm gone, not too many good choices left.


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

925rider said:


> :thumbsup::h5:



By the way, good to see you're still keeping an eye on my thread...:roflmao::biggrin::bowrofl::yes::wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT Cholo Dj finally going out to Dallas with Goodtimes CC........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drives...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Toy drives...323.557.2854 Mike




TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BIG BUMP FOR THE BADDEST D.J. IN SUR CALIFAS KEEP UP THE HARD WORK BROTHER *:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> *BIG BUMP FOR THE BADDEST D.J. IN SUR CALIFAS KEEP UP THE HARD WORK BROTHER *:thumbsup:




Thanks my brother....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for me....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Goodtimes CC FT/Worth...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

_TTT for the CHOLO DJ_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Nuevecito said:


> _TTT for the CHOLO DJ_



Thanks my brother...


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE DJ CHOLO !!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE DJ CHOLO !!!




Cholo Dj...:banghead:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

D cholo J?


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

CHOLO JD! 
TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> D cholo J?



:finger: this is for you Dr. Phil's twin.


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

Big props for making dat drive to the Lone star State homie :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks. We had a blast. Hope to work something out with your club for next year.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks. We had a blast. Hope to work something out with your club for next year.


I hope you come down again, you'll like the park they use, its has lots of space to throw down on.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj...:banghead:


HAHA MY BAD !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5::biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE AUGUST 25,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

All the car clubs talking about how you got down in north texas.. DJ MIKE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> All the car clubs talking about how you got down in north texas.. DJ MIKE


i just did what i do...hope to go back next year.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

They said you had them dacing..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sure did...just doing what a dj a good dj does. I played them oldies like never before, not to mention the funk.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sure did...just doing what a dj a good dj does. I played them oldies like never before, not to mention the funk.


I got a kick out of the dancing contest. I do wish I could have heard more of you, but we were camped out at the other end and he had you drowned out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I got a kick out of the dancing contest. I do wish I could have heard more of you, but we were camped out at the other end and he had you drowned out.



Maybe next year, maybe.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Maybe next year, maybe.


No...seeing you once in teh real lives is enough


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> No...seeing you once in teh real lives is enough



Gimme back my shot glasses...


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gimme back my shot glasses...


shot glasses?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Shot Glasses? Did I say shot glasses...I meant to say Stingrayjoeisgay......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives..323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Jan 4th 2014 in Indio? Hit me up


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> Jan 4th 2014 in Indio? Hit me up


Ok I will call you mañana.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just left Tulare, on my way to Santa Maria....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking toy drives..323.557.2854 Mike.



Lemme know...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike





:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The best dam car show Dj around...323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The best dam car show Dj around...323.557.2854 Mike.



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I will get your show rocking...a true firme Lowrider event. 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will get your show rocking...a true firme Lowrider event. 323.557.2854 Mike.



I guarantee it......:yes:


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I will get your show rocking...a true firme Lowrider event. 323.557.2854 Mike.



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sup Mike :wave:!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> Sup Mike :wave:!



Sup my brother...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sup my brother...


Same ol' same ol'!

Any upcoming shows out here?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

No, not right now. Might be done for the year up there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives...


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking toy drives...


BUMP!!! Thanks Brotha!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^:thumbsup: Ralph B. doing big things...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowriderstyle-surprise said:


> Bump!



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a few more open dates for toy drives. Call me at 323.557.2854 to get your date.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Got a few more open dates for toy drives. Call me at 323.557.2854 to get your date.



TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


 Q VO MIKE.. GOTA GET A DATE 4 OUR TOY DRIVE IN NOVEMBER LET U NO ASAP... MARK CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> Q VO MIKE.. GOTA GET A DATE 4 OUR TOY DRIVE IN NOVEMBER LET U NO ASAP... MARK CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA...



Call me so I can tell you what dates I have open...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gvern54 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Mike,how u been. VERN. LOW VINTAGE BOMBS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

gvern54 said:


> Hi Mike,how u been. VERN. LOW VINTAGE BOMBS



Been busy my brother show after show...see you soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy Drives now booking...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

On deck....Desert Dreams CC...


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Baddest DJ around... :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Movin' Violation said:


> Baddest DJ around... :thumbsup:



Bad meaning good....right??? :bowrofl::roflmao: thanks my brother..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Toy Drives now booking...323.557.2854 Mike



Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike



Thanks to all of the clubs that have allowed me to Dj their events all year long...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323 557 2854 to book the one and only Cholo Dj to add fun to your car show.


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT
RAIDERS 4 LIFE!! QUE NO CHOLO?


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

burn me a flash drive!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a few more dates for December to do toy drives...33.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Few more dates left for December Toy Drives...323.557.2854 Mke


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

A GREAT SHOW FOR THE KIDS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT TO THIS OCTOBER 26,2013 :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT having a blast in Laughlin...........again.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

socalmellow said:


> burn me a flash drive!




You don't burn flash drives foo...:no:


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

A few more toy drive dates available


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Few more dates for toy drives available...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Few more dates for toy drives available...323.557.2854




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn Mike needed you on Dec,7th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I know my brother but I will be Dj-ing for Rollerz Only Out in Indio...been booked for that for 8 months. Next time my brother...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup my brother...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I know my brother but I will be Dj-ing for Rollerz Only Out in Indio...been booked for that for 8 months. Next time my brother...


Yeah Next Time..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toy drive dates available...just a few more 323.557.2854


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost that time...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Toy drive dates available...just a few more 323.557.2854


Lines now open...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also booking for 2014...323.557.2854 is the number to call to add to your car show some good music and entertainment for everyone that shows up to your show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ this...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY CITYWIDE C.C (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry I gotta miss your toy drive....gonna Dj in Pico Rivera for 3 days...Nov 1-3.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Also booking for 2014...323.557.2854 is the number to call to add to your car show some good music and entertainment for everyone that shows up to your show.



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2014...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Fucken retire already like u said u we're mister college graduate....ur a fucken joke!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

colorbarmateo said:


> Fucken retire already like u said u we're mister college graduate....ur a fucken joke!


Learn how to spell...please.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2014. Call 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks my brother^^^


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Did u get my messege


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> Did u get my messege




Yup.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2014 Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking shows for 2014....


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

No.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Your loss...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Your loss...


I just simply answered the question ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I just simply answered the question ...



You said NO, but you called me :bowrofl::bowrofl: Anyway, I will let you know my brother as soon as I know.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You said NO, but you called me :bowrofl::bowrofl: Anyway, I will let you know my brother as soon as I know.


ORRRRRRRRRRRRRR..... ALE...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking for 2014. Call me at 323.557.2854 for date availability and pricing.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL SOCIO said:


>


See you in May


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your date for 2013...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call and reserve your date for 2014. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2014 shows and cruise nights now being booked. Call 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

samyy22 said:


> Check this one out. http://www.imgspice.com/d5lx3q1twbtn/sekk.jpg.html


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 2014 shows and cruise nights now being booked. Call 323.557.2854


:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 is the number that will get you the best Dj, mc, host around...call for date availability and pricing.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




All this and more...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call and reserve your date for 2014. 323.557.2854 Mike



New year, new ideas to bring entertainment to your show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 2014 shows and cruise nights now being booked. Call 323.557.2854


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Happy New Year Mike!! See you soon!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> Happy New Year Mike!! See you soon!!



Likewise my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




Looking forward to a good 2014....thanks to all of the car clubs that support me all year long...you know who you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:WHAT UP MIKE GONA NEED UR SERVICES AGAIN IN APRIL BRO... LET U NO ASAP... MARK CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SHOW TAKING PLACE IN FILLMORE CA.CALL U SOOON BRO..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup:WHAT UP MIKE GONA NEED UR SERVICES AGAIN IN APRIL BRO... LET U NO ASAP... MARK CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SHOW TAKING PLACE IN FILLMORE CA.CALL U SOOON BRO..



I'm already booking for April, hurry up.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm already booking for April, hurry up.


HOWS SUNDAY APRIL 27TH BRO?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> HOWS SUNDAY APRIL 27TH BRO?


It's open...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:CHOLO D.J ON BOARD MIKE SUNDAY APRIL 27TH ITS A GO. GET U A FLYER N INFO SOON...THANKS MARK


djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> See you in May


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call me to work out the detail$


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call me to work out the detail$


:thumbsup:call you this weekend mike...


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ.........*PHARAOHS* *SOUTH BAY*....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac795 said:


> TTT FOR THE CHOLO DJ.........*PHARAOHS* *SOUTH BAY*....



Gracias my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Indio123 said:


> Thanks bro for holding it down over here in the Valle de coachella. INDIO :biggrin: :biggrin:



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for you Super Bowl Party 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for you Super Bowl Party 323.557.2854 Mike.



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a good year. Make sure you got the best possible Dj for your event...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> ttt


Thanks my brother.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you to all of those clubs calling to reserve dates for 2014, and for those clubs that continue to show support....you know who you are.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats up Mike, Hit me up when you get a chance.... 626-786-4567 Eddie 
Flores UNIDOS cc


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> Whats up Mike, Hit me up when you get a chance.... 626-786-4567 Eddie
> Flores UNIDOS cc



I got you homie...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

eddieflores78 said:


> Whats up Mike, Hit me up when you get a chance.... 626-786-4567 Eddie
> Flores UNIDOS cc



It's official...see you in March
.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!




Wassup my brother.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thank you to all of those clubs calling to reserve dates for 2014, and for those clubs that continue to show support....you know who you are.:thumbsup:



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt for tha homeboy mike!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Ttt for tha homeboy mike!!!!



Good looking out IE...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT for a good guy and amazing dj


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> TTT for a good guy and amazing dj



Thank you,

Thank you very much...:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everybody for already making this silly string fight idea another fun thing for the kids. The one we had with Citywide cruise night at the Spearmint Rhino was bad ass....thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CISCO"S LUXURY said:


> Ttt for tha homeboy mike!!!!



Sup...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks to everybody for already making this silly string fight idea another fun thing for the kids. The one we had with Citywide cruise night at the Spearmint Rhino was bad ass....thanks again.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

To everyone peeking into this topic, leave a post...:thumbsup:


Tonight February 8th, my bday. I made it another year...thank God.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> To everyone peeking into this topic, leave a post...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Tonight February 8th, my bday. I made it another year...thank God.


Happy Birthday Mike


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Happy Birthday Mike


Thanks....and for the post too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Leave a post if you stop by this topic...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Trollers...leave a post.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Ttft for the homie ,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

chef said:


> Ttft for the homie ,



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Trollers...leave a post.



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yuma this weekend...:yes: Kicking off another car show season.


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yuma this weekend...:yes: Kicking off another car show season.


You are going to to DJ at a show in Yuma AZ this weekend?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> You are going to to DJ at a show in Yuma AZ this weekend?


Yes, yes I am. I told you I get around. I'm a good Dj, willing to travel...the people's choice...j/k. But yes, I get out of state calls too.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




The best Dj for your show...


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes, yes I am. I told you I get around. I'm a good Dj, willing to travel...the people's choice...j/k. But yes, I get out of state calls too.


Damn Mike thats really cool. The DJ For The People By The People..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> Damn Mike thats really cool. The DJ For The People By The People..


I enjoy what I do and apparently the people like it too. Not just a Dj, but an entertainer. It's actually the people that make me look good. Gonna have fun today in Yuma.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The show in Yuma another sick show and hop...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Bird said:


> ttt


*djmikethecholodj: if fb is correct we should have the best turn out as of yet today. Then I will talk to the property management about having the best dj in the industry **djmikethecholodj come out and dj our monthly event.

Hoping to see a stronger showing from this forum today..*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> *djmikethecholodj: if fb is correct we should have the best turn out as of yet today. Then I will talk to the property management about having the best dj in the industry **djmikethecholodj come out and dj our monthly event.
> 
> Hoping to see a stronger showing from this forum today..*



What's the date of your next event?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for all of the calls from well wishers after my heart attack....I'm better. See you all out there somewhere soon.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks for all of the calls from well washers after my heart attack....I'm better. See you all out there somewhere soon.


 pics or it didnt happen homez!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bluebyrd86 said:


> pics or it didnt happen homez!



Oh it happened homie, believe me.

Carne asada diet is no more.....:tears:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

what's up player!!!!!!!!! hope all is well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> what's up player!!!!!!!!! hope all is well!!!!!!!!!



Gotta take it slow, thanks.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 Mike


For more than just a Dj....your car show has just been upgraded.:yes:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Oh it happened homie, believe me.
> 
> Carne asada diet is no more.....:tears:


Aww man horrible time to go vegan like the Hollywood hipsters!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bluebyrd86 said:


> Aww man horrible time to go vegan like the Hollywood hipsters!



:dunno: I know ha...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Please leave a comment...stop spying...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Please leave a comment...stop spying...:wave:




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm booking lotsa dates...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 Mike
> 
> 
> For more than just a Dj....your car show has just been upgraded.:yes:




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Morning bump...



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Upgrade your car show or cruise night with The Cholo Dj...323.57.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^^Dont get stuck with a funeral Dj.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Turn it up with The Cholo Dj....323.557.2854 call for date availability.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Turn it up with The Cholo Dj....323.557.2854 call for date availability.




Qvo...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 Mike
> 
> 
> For more than just a Dj....your car show has just been upgraded.:yes:




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Turn it up with The Cholo Dj....323.557.2854 call for date availability.




Booking them July dates already...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ yup


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm working on getting the kids more involved in these shows....anyone have any thing they'd like to see??:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm working on getting the kids more involved in these shows....anyone have any thing they'd like to see??:dunno:



I'm open to ideas how to make your show better....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for me...The Cholo Dj.....:yes:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> :ninja:



:rant: Don't start nothing minieyou


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for me...The Cholo Dj.....:yes:


Hope you in good health carnal....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Hope you in good health carnal....:thumbsup:


Every day I'm a little better...I'm still tripping...a heart attack at 46


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Every day I'm a little better...I'm still tripping...a heart attack at 46


I heard..... be safe carnal.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm working on getting the kids more involved in these shows....anyone have any thing they'd like to see??:dunno:



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be going to Hollister on Saturday and Salinas on Sunday...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking summer shows...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking summer shows...323.557.2854 Mike



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be going to Hollister on Saturday and Salinas on Sunday...:thumbsup:



Didn't make either of these shows after all...my heart still giving me problems. Heard through Frank The Hat Guy that they both got down...:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Upgrade your show now...call 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking summer shows...323.557.2854 Mike



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Upgrade your show now...call 323.557.2854 Mike



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The 
Top....


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias my brother...^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sup everybody!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Upgrade your show...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> bump:thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wanna thank Fifty 1 Fifty Kustomz CC for making the silly string fight at the Budweiser Super Show in Hanford last week. There was about 70 kids vs. Fifty 1 Fifty CC.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Upgrade your show...323.557.2854 Mike



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, I also do parties and weddings...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This^^^:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got back from the Cruisers CC show in Camarillo....it was bad ass...:yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CRUISING BY!!!! TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^qvo Player


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)




----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

TTT FOR THE BEST DJ IN THE INDUSTRY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BaggedOutHoe said:


> TTT FOR THE BEST DJ IN THE INDUSTRY




Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...Tuesday night bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj doing big things this year, thank God. Going out to Texas again for 2 shows...and some other things that y'all will hear about soon.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to all of those clubs put there for your continued support.....you know who you are, from California, Arizona, Nevada, Texas, Illinois, and Colorado......possibly New Mexico; it's in the process.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Saturday night bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Saturday night bump...


What's up Mike. TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up Mike. TTT.



Sup...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Unidos CC for the firme show.....and another great silly string fight.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To
The
Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Stylistics and Old Style....Qvo my brothers. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> bump




Gracias....:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

To


The



Top


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not just a Dj.....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to all the gente....thanks for all of the support and phone calls...I'm doing much better after my heart attack.....no more carne asada diet..:nosad:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo to all the gente....thanks for all of the support and phone calls...I'm doing much better after my heart attack.....no more carne asada diet..:nosad:


You had a heart attack breh? :wow:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> You had a heart attack breh? :wow:



Yup, February 18th.....it was crazy. But I'm cool now, got tubes in my heart.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Watsonville and Merced this weekend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Drac795 (Jun 18, 2012)

Pharaohs cruisin' through


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Drac795 said:


> Pharaohs cruisin' through



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike






Silly string fights being added to the entertainment that I provide. The kids everywhere are loving it. Just before the trophy presentations I now have a big big silly string fight with the kids vs. any car club that wishes to take them on. So far 5150 Kustomz CC has putti down the best.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Silly string fights being added to the entertainment that I provide. The kids everywhere are loving it. Just before the trophy presentations I now have a big big silly string fight with the kids vs. any car club that wishes to take them on. So far 5150 Kustomz CC has putti down the best.




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

In Fresno for Kearney Park reunion and the Impalas Magazine Qvo West Coast Tour.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impalas Magazine tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale...if you read this....leave a comment but be nice.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Orale...if you read this....leave a comment but be nice.


TTT! For the homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

save the date!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## BaggedOutHoe (Oct 21, 2013)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Orale...if you read this....leave a comment but be nice.


bump bump TTT for one amazing dj and a great guy.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Lo Nuestro


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

What up fool. How you been ? Hope All is good.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be in Avondale on May 10th


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sacramento this sunday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Bird...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Thanks Bird...


For what!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> For what!!




For buying the last Justin Bieber cd at the Rez Made show.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be a busy summer of nice show aft show. Call me for date availability before you pick and advertise your date... 323.557.2854


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> For buying the last Justin Bieber cd at the Rez Made show.


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be a busy summer of nice show aft show. Call me for date availability before you pick and advertise your date... 323.557.2854




Upgrade your show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 Call to book the best car show Dj around....call for date availability


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Shit topic


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BRADFORD said:


> Shit topic



This is NOT a topic idiot. You'll have to grow up sooner or later....you'll see....l:buttkick: now go back downstairs.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


>






TTT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for Lo Nuestro


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Shit thread by a shitty DJ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BRADFORD said:


> Shit thread by a shitty DJ



Then I'll be perfect to Dj your shitty car clubs shitty car show.....:bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Upgrade your show...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call or pm me for date availability 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt for your event


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call or pm me for date availability 323.557.2854



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives 400 jams....$40


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call or pm me for date availability 323.557.2854



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Morning bump...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call or pm me for date availability 323.557.2854




:thumbsup:upgrade your show with not just a Dj.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :thumbsup:upgrade your show with not just a Dj.




Qvo


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Are coming to Fresno Lowrider show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SWAGON63 said:


> Are coming to Fresno Lowrider show




:yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives 400 jams....$40




Pm your order today....I have all kinds of different flash drives...upto 5000 songs


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Pm your order today....I have all kinds of different flash drives...upto 5000 songs




Morning bump...:rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking toy drives.....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Pm your order today....I have all kinds of different flash drives...upto 5000 songs




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking toy drives...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking toy drives.....323.557.2854 Mike



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The best car show Dj around. Dance contest with the kids, silly string fight with the kids, and the best in oldies, soul, rare funk and more. 323.557.2854 the number to call and reserve your date.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The best car show Dj around. Dance contest with the kids, silly string fight with the kids, and the best in oldies, soul, rare funk and more. 323.557.2854 the number to call and reserve your date.



:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike





:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT for the homie Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking Toy Drives 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Street Style LA... NOV 16th (Sunday )


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a few more November and December dates for toy drives...
323.557.2854 to reserve your date.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking toy drives.....323.557.2854 Mike





Flash drives also available. 1,400 songs for $50. Pm your order or call me 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:

Wassup Tejas.....:twak:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My son did that......uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:



:thumbsup:

Puro Pinche Cowboys


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives also available. 1,400 songs for $50. Pm your order or call me 323.557.2854 Mike



All of the song titles appear, and the music is clear. Your BBQ will be over before the flash drives....I do mail orders.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

do u have pure hip hop flash drives


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> do u have pure hip hop flash drives



:yes: assorted CDs, not by particular artist.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz dj for any show..... Lots of music and fun✌&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> ttt




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives also available. 1,400 songs for $50. Pm your order or call me 323.557.2854 Mike




Qvo...:wave:


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz dj for any show..... Lots of music and fun✌&#55357;&#56397;




Gracias my brother. I enjoy what I do.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> ..I do mail order brides


 :drama:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

What are your next shows?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Got any hip hop cds on deck, or usb


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Got any hip hop cds on deck, or usb



Yup. Get at me.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2015


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike




:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the new bookings, Carnales Unidos, Si Se Puede, Vette Set CC, Streetlow Magazine, Best of Show Magazine...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yup. Get at me.


How much..


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854


Nobody wants to date you fat boy :rofl:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey i wear the hat you gave me 2 years ago at the groupe show at the car plant. it travels from state to state with me ahaha


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Marty McFly said:


> Nobody wants to date you fat boy :rofl:


Marty, I hope the next time I see you, I'm not with my family.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Marty, I hope the next time I see you, I'm not with my family.


I'm shivering in my boots, :rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Marty, I hope the next time I see you, I'm not with my family.


LOL, Why do you let Marty get under your skin? :rofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Guess this guy don't wanna sale his shit..he busy arguing..


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Bird said:


> LOL, Why do you let Marty get under your skin? :rofl:


Because he's a thin skinned ******, even though hes fat. Oh and he mad about the Majestics logo. Lol :rimshot:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Socios, 5150 Kustomz, Impalas SanDiego, Progressive CC, Carnales Unidos, thanks for the bookings..l:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

The only thing you book is whammers:rimshot:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Marty, I hope the next time I see you, I'm not with my family.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yuuuup


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 is the number for the best car show Dj around.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

323.557.2854 Call to reserve your date.....upgrade your show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 Call to reserve your date.....upgrade your show




:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 323.557.2854 Call to reserve your date.....upgrade your show


I Called and Left You A Message Call Me Back.I Would Like To See If Your available For our Car Show.SOUTHEAST CLASSICS.Thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your date ASAP...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My summer dates are running out pretty quick.....323.557.2854 to book your date.


----------



## cheese 65 (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down^^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your date right now right now...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> :wave:



Sup......


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sup......


What's going on Mike? Coming up this way any time soon?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MinieMe209 said:


> What's going on Mike? Coming up this way any time soon?




Socios......:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Socios......:yes:


Coo I'll see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your dates now...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## tilted65 (May 23, 2011)

Here's our flyer for the his year cant wait bro...:raising_hand::raising_hand::raising_hand:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to it...:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
 LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
 Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_





















_With W.C Performing On Stage....
_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down in Bakersfield again my gente


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

Always a good job DJn:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PERRO62 said:


> Always a good job DJn:thumbsup:


Gracias.....I appreciate that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> ttt




Sup


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking toy drives .....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be in Fresno this weekend at the 49er Rally.....flash drives available at my booth. 1,400 jams for only $50


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Impressions Cc in Santa Maria this week.

R.I.P. Willie G Pres. of Impressions Cc Santa Maria


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Toy Drives...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking for 2016.......yup, 2016. 323.557.2854 to reserve your date like many have already done.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

2016 is right around the corner. I'd like to thank all the clubs that gave me the honor of djing your car show and cruise nights. I am booking for 2016. If you want to reserve your date or inquire about pricing 323.557.2854 is the number to call. Thanks again.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking shows for 2016....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your date for 2016....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for me


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

I NEED a bj now


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHEVERES_1987SS said:


> I NEED a bj now




Ask your mom, she's pretty good


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT booking for 2016


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Not just a dj, but entertainment.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your 2016 car show now...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Reserve your date ASAP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj for your Car Show, fundraiser, and cruise night.....323.557.2854


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj for your Car Show, fundraiser, and cruise night.....323.557.2854




Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your 2016 date today...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT booking now taking place.....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking car shows for 2016.....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Call to reserve your date...323.557.2854




TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives available...1400 jams for $50. 323.557.2854 to order yours today.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives available...1400 jams for $50. 323.557.2854 to order yours today.



Gotta lotta music on a flash drive. All titles appear while the flash drive is playing, music separated into files.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Book your 2016 date ASAP......323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives available...1400 jams for $50. 323.557.2854 to order yours today.



Call to reserve your date for your car show or fundraisers...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My April is just about booked up......gonna have some new things this year.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

USB flash drives available....323.557.2854 to order yours.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey when's the Whittier cruise going to happen?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Classic Dreams said:


> Hey when's the Whittier cruise going to happen?


:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> USB flash drives available....323.557.2854 to order yours.



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Booking car shows for 2016.....323.557.2854 Mike




Reserve your date ASAP


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

When you coming back to Dallas?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> When you coming back to Dallas?



Hopefully this year, hopefully.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have 3 new flash drives and lots of new music. Reserve your dates ASAP, 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a new USB flash drive with 1,750 corridos for just $50+$10 for shipping. Call to order 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few more dates available in May. Call to reserve your date. 323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a few more dates available in May. Call to reserve your date. 323.557.2854



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Also available for cruise nights in the LA, OC, Riverside areas, call for info, and to reserve your date. Gracias for your support.
323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Also available for cruise nights in the LA, OC, Riverside areas, call for info, and to reserve your date. Gracias for your support.
> 323.557.2854 Mike



TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call to reserve your date.....323.557.2854


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Call to reserve your date....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Now booking August dates....323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now booking August dates....323.557.2854 Mike




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few more dates open for October.....323.557.2854 call to reserve your date.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a few more open dates in December. Call me to book your date...323.557.2854&#55357;&#56846;&#55358;&#56593;


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a 90s West Coast Rap flash drive....1,000 jams for $40


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Booking events for 2017. Call to reserve your date 323.557.2854.....not just another dj!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Get Down James Brown! Dj Cholo doing it in Santa Barbara!


----------

